# Switching between POS 11 and POS 20



## amullen513 (Jun 22, 2016)

When I worked in Idaho, the physician's office could legally bill for both POS 11 and POS 20. I am now working in Utah and have not been able to find out if this is a legal practice in Utah, as well. I have contacted the Utah Division of Health Facility Licensing and they could not give me an answer, so I am reaching out other Utah billers for the answer. Thank you!!!


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 22, 2016)

Is it a standalone office (11)? Is it on site at the Hospital (20). Is it a hospital Off Campus (new POS 19). I've never heard of legally being able to pick and choose.


----------



## amullen513 (Jun 22, 2016)

It is a standalone office


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 22, 2016)

Sorry I keep thinking 20 as Outpatient Hospital and not Urgent care. I don't know anything about that part. just that as a payer we don't see place of service 20 very often and under Medicare they both pay off the non facility rates.


----------



## amullen513 (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you


----------

